# where to get reiser4 patch for gentoo-dev-sources kernel

## jodaka

i have 2.6.9-r4 (gentoo-dev-sources) kernel and wanted to play with reiser4, but can't find patch anywhere.

I don't want to use another kernel like cko or others, because it difficult to me to download 30MB kernel on dialup 

please, if you know how to patch my kernel let me know.

----------

## r3pek

why did you use the search facility?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199961&highlight=

----------

## justanothergentoofanatic

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> why did you use the search facility?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199961&highlight=

 

This isn't the right link; someone made a patch against 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 with the latest reiserfs snapshot. Unfortunately, due to the apparant crappiness of the search facility, I can't find it either...

-Mike

----------

## fallow

it `s easy to do non-mm reiser4 kernel with mm driver.

required stuff from correct mm version for non-mm kernel: 

for example from 2610-rc2-mm2

```

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

....

reiser4-sb_sync_inodes.patch

reiser4-allow-drop_inode-implementation.patch

reiser4-truncate_inode_pages_range.patch

reiser4-export-remove_from_page_cache.patch

reiser4-export-page_cache_readahead.patch

reiser4-reget-page-mapping.patch

reiser4-rcu-barrier.patch

reiser4-export-inode_lock.patch

reiser4-export-pagevec-funcs.patch

reiser4-export-radix_tree_preload.patch

reiser4-radix-tree-tag.patch

reiser4-radix_tree_lookup_slot.patch

reiser4-aliased-dir.patch

reiser4-kobject-umount-race.patch

reiser4-kobject-umount-race-cleanup.patch

reiser4-perthread-pages.patch

reiser4-unstatic-kswapd.patch

reiser4-include-reiser4.patch

reiser4-doc.patch

reiser4-only.patch

reiser4-missing-context-creation-is-added.patch

reiser4-crypto-update.patch

reiser4-max_cbk_iteration-fix.patch

reiser4-reduce-stack-usage.patch

reiser4-fix-deadlock.patch

reiser4-dont-use-shrink_dcache_anon.patch

reiser4-kmap-atomic-fixes.patch
```

and apply this list of patches. may be some rejects but easy to fix as usually  :Smile: 

I did this many times and it works ok with my x86 amd1.0  :Smile: 

greetings

----------

## Jake

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/

and if that doesn't work

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/

----------

## jodaka

thanks for link.

I still have some important questions... do I need do download and use 2.6.10 kernel, or I will be able to used patch whith my 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 kernel? 

my dialup really suck, that's why I'm asking you if this patch should work with my kernel. Downloading another ~45 MB of 2.6.10 is really pain

----------

## Jake

If you still have the tarball for 2.6.9 (check your distfiles), get the patch for 2.6.10-rc1 (or let portage do the work; it will only download the patch) and the Namesys patch to add reiser4. My 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 patch might still work on -r4, but I don't follow changes in gentoo-dev-sources so I wouldn't know for sure. Also, the Namesys patch contains a few fixes for vanilla that my patch does not, so I recommend using the Namesys patch if possible.

EDIT: Another option is to use the Namesys patch on gentoo-dev-sources, but again, I don't follow gentoo-dev-sources so I make no guarantees.

----------

## DaNIsH

 *fallow wrote:*   

> it `s easy to do non-mm reiser4 kernel with mm driver.
> 
> required stuff from correct mm version for non-mm kernel: 
> 
> for example from 2610-rc2-mm2
> ...

 

I gave this a shot today and ended up with a failed kernel compile.

Any specific order you applied the patches in/etc. ?

Currently just trying the official rc1 patch with rc2.

EDIT: Ahh, just noticed the top few patches without the reiser4 tag. I just applied all reiser4 patches. How did you get the list of other patches needed? Or educated guess?

EDIT #2: reiser4-for-2.6.10-rc1 patch worked with 2.6.10-rc2. Still interested in getting the latest patches (mm) for it going though.

----------

## fallow

for order : check the mm patchset series file - andrew wrote in this file correct order for all mm patches. for example -> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.10-rc2/2.6.10-rc2-mm2/patch-series and with this - order is clear  :Smile: 

the top two patches 

```
invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch 

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch
```

 are also required for resier4 compiling & working. both two`s are in mm broken-out also as reiser4 all patches and fixes.

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## DaNIsH

 *fallow wrote:*   

> for order : check the mm patchset series file - andrew wrote in this file correct order for all mm patches. for example -> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.10-rc2/2.6.10-rc2-mm2/patch-series and with this - order is clear 
> 
> the top two patches 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks heaps for the fast reply  :Smile: 

Is that list the exact order you should run the patches in? In an order like that I recieved a ton of patching errors.

The way I went about it was to sort the patches by date and go that way, only recieved an error on one patch (reiser4-reget-page-mapping.patch).

EDIT: Nevermind, my 'ordering' was pretty much reiser4-only/include first, rest later. By the looks of it the patch-series is patching non-fs/reiser4 files, then reiser4 and it's patches. So should be all good.

I edit way too much.

I was wondering how you found out that 

```
invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch 

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch
```

 were required by the reiser4 patches? Is it listed somewhere, or just trial and error?

Or did you answer that and I'm misunderstanding you? Sorry if so  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

no problem  :Smile: 

so If the order is no problem now ( if my interpretation is good , sorry I`m a foreigner english user  :Wink:  hehe ) 

so , about 

```

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch 

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch 
```

I know that from my last experience in making "patchsets"  vivid-pl and  vivid-eng and watching ck-sources and forums and "trying to compile"  :Smile: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## DaNIsH

 *fallow wrote:*   

> no problem 
> 
> so If the order is no problem now ( if my interpretation is good , sorry I`m a foreigner english user  hehe ) 
> 
> so , about 
> ...

 

Ahh cool cool, thanks heaps for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahh cool cool, thanks heaps for the help 

 

no problem  :Smile: 

one beer will be enough hehe lol   :Laughing:   :Smile: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## jodaka

hmm I'm stuck again.

first I've extracted vanila 2.6.9 kernel into /usr/src/2.6.9 kernel. After, applyed 2.6.10-rc2 patch from kernel.org. And then applyed patch reiser4-for-2.6.10-rc1.patch.gz (it's for rc1 kernel, but applyed cleanly).

... make xconfig... but can't see reiser4 nowhere in filesystems tree.

don't know what to do. All patches applyed, but i just can't find any signs of reiser4 in "make xconfig, or menuconfig"

? what's wrong?

----------

## fallow

if everythings ( patching process ) was passed clean 

DId You diasble 4k stack ? , Reiser4 prefers 8k stack aside of 4k

and reiser4 option in fs menu has dependiency to it.

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## jodaka

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DId You diasble 4k stack ? , Reiser4 prefers 8k stack aside of 4k
> 
> and reiser4 option in fs menu has dependiency to it.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot !!! I didn't see reiser4 is fs because of 4k stack  :Sad: 

everything ok for now  :Smile:   going to compile and use it.

for a first try i'm going to make a /tmp with reiser4.  Is it realy stable for /home ?

----------

## fallow

 *jodaka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks a lot !!! I didn't see reiser4 is fs because of 4k stack 
> 
> everything ok for now   going to compile and use it.
> ...

 

no problem  :Smile: 

I`m using it for whole " / "  :Smile: 

greetings

----------

## DaNIsH

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *jodaka wrote:*   
> 
> Thanks a lot !!! I didn't see reiser4 is fs because of 4k stack 
> 
> everything ok for now   going to compile and use it.
> ...

 

Same. Everything but /boot for me, as I can't be bothered patching grub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## evermind

I´ve done a patch for 2.6.10-rc3 from 2.6.10-rc2-mm4 broken_out

so far it works for me. own patch removed use official please

Update: official reiser4 patches

used mm-patches

```
make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

sync-in-core-time-granuality-with-filesystems.patch

sync-in-core-time-granuality-with-filesystems-sonypi-fix.patch

reiser4-sb_sync_inodes.patch

reiser4-allow-drop_inode-implementation.patch

reiser4-truncate_inode_pages_range.patch

reiser4-export-remove_from_page_cache.patch

reiser4-export-page_cache_readahead.patch

reiser4-reget-page-mapping.patch

reiser4-rcu-barrier.patch

reiser4-export-inode_lock.patch

reiser4-export-pagevec-funcs.patch

reiser4-export-radix_tree_preload.patch

reiser4-radix-tree-tag.patch

reiser4-radix_tree_lookup_slot.patch

reiser4-aliased-dir.patch

reiser4-kobject-umount-race.patch

reiser4-kobject-umount-race-cleanup.patch

reiser4-perthread-pages.patch

reiser4-unstatic-kswapd.patch

reiser4-include-reiser4.patch

reiser4-doc.patch

reiser4-only.patch

reiser4-fix-a-use-after-free-bug-in-reiser4_parse_options.patch

reiser4-missing-context-creation-is-added.patch

reiser4-crypto-update.patch

reiser4-max_cbk_iteration-fix.patch

reiser4-reduce-stack-usage.patch

reiser4-fix-deadlock.patch

reiser4-dont-use-shrink_dcache_anon.patch

reiser4-kmap-atomic-fixes.patch

```

Last edited by evermind on Thu Jan 20, 2005 7:16 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## RealityMage

I just got the gentoo-dev-sources and used the standard patch straight from the namesys website.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *evermind wrote:*   

> I´ve done a patch for 2.6.10-rc3 from 2.6.10-rc2-mm4 broken_out
> 
> so far it works for me.
> 
> reiser4_for_2.6.10-rc3.patch.bz2
> ...

  Uhm .... no. You don't need all those.  :Shocked: 

The thread that was originally wanted is this one: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214036&start=50. Read my post (the last one) is you want to know how to integrate the Reiser4 patch into Gentoo-dev-sources. I thought about using all those patches, but they did some strange things. All you need is the patch directly from namesys. Hope this helps.

-Stiff

----------

## evermind

@StifflerStealth

You´re right you don´t need all those patches from mm-sources but if

you want the latest patches you have to grab them from mm-sources or namesys bk.

So for those interested here an updated patch against 2.6.10-rc3 [url=removed]

with this patch included lkml-reiser4-BUG tail_conversion

own patch removed use official please

Update: official reiser4 patches

----------

